# DRI ? Trading when not in the "CLUB"



## kgkg (Mar 15, 2010)

*Interval International Membership for Diamond (Sunterra) Owners*



dougp26364 said:


> If it's a deeded timeshare, they receive the deed to the timeshare with the right to use that timeshare under the rules set up by the developer when the timeshare was built and as may have been modified by the HOA/BOD and a vote of the owners. That deed also allows you access to exchanges through either I.I. or RCI, whichever the resort of interest is affiliated with. You may also exchange through one of the independant exchange companies, rent you unit or sell it.
> 
> If this is a Trust based ownership, then the buyer has the trust based intrest in all the resorts (19) associated with that trust but, does not have internal points based exchange access to all the resorts (> 100) associated with THE Club.
> 
> The only thing that the membership is, is a membership to DRI's internal exchange program to all resorts included in THE Club. It's nothing more, nothing less. It's just a membership to their own personal internal exchange program.



So can a trust owner who chooses not to join DRI's club, still be able to get membership to II to exchange elsewhere?


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 15, 2010)

kgkg said:


> So can a trust owner who chooses not to join DRI's club, still be able to get membership to II to exchange elsewhere?



That would be correct.


----------



## kgkg (Mar 15, 2010)

HOW, I called II and they said DRI handles all their membership & exchanges, I called DRI and said that if I was not a club member, they COULD NOT HELP me.  Has anyone else done this and if so, how?


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 15, 2010)

kgkg said:


> HOW, I called II and they said DRI handles all their membership & exchanges, I called DRI and said that if I was not a club member, they COULD NOT HELP me.  Has anyone else done this and if so, how?



Whomever you talked with doesn't understand that you're not a member of THE Club. Call back and get another rep, tell them you're not a member of THE Club, DRI can't handle the exchange because you're not a member of THE Club and go from there. 

I'm assuming that you are a member of Interval. If you're not a member, they can't help you. THE Club assigns you a membership number with Interval that should be tagged as THE Club membership number. Your own personal account number with Interval should be flagged seperately. If all else fails, get an Interval supervisor on the line and explain to them you are NOT a member of THE Club with DRI, you are a deeded owner and DRI only manages your resort. You're account is seperate from DRI's corporate account.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 15, 2010)

*More silly games from II/RCI*



dougp26364 said:


> Whomever you talked with doesn't understand that you're not a member of THE Club. Call back and get another rep, tell them you're not a member of THE Club, DRI can't handle the exchange because you're not a member of THE Club and go from there.
> 
> I'm assuming that you are a member of Interval. If you're not a member, they can't help you. THE Club assigns you a membership number with Interval that should be tagged as THE Club membership number. Your own personal account number with Interval should be flagged seperately. If all else fails, get an Interval supervisor on the line and explain to them you are NOT a member of THE Club with DRI, you are a deeded owner and DRI only manages your resort. You're account is seperate from DRI's corporate account.



Not all DRI managed resorts are II affiliated. For some ridiculous reason both RCI & II demand that the whole resort affiliate before even one owner can join. There is no reason that has to be, but it is. So many of the old Sunterra Resorts that were weeks based are only "in" II as Club - not as standalone weeks based resorts.  They were originally built & affiliated as RCI weeks and for years Sunterra fought affiliation with II on the resort level.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 15, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> Not all DRI managed resorts are II affiliated. For some ridiculous reason both RCI & II demand that the whole resort affiliate before even one owner can join. There is no reason that has to be, but it is. So many of the old Sunterra Resorts that were weeks based are only "in" II as Club - not as standalone weeks based resorts.  They were originally built & affiliated as RCI weeks and for years Sunterra fought affiliation with II on the resort level.



I believe all trust based weeks would be through DRI's corporate account paid for as part of the trust's membership fee's and therefore would exchange trust based points through DRI's corporate account with Interval.

Since I'm not a trust based owner, I'm not sure if the trust management fee includes the corporate Interval membership like THE Club's membership fee does. But, there has to be a way to exchange trust based ownership points with an outside exchange company.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 15, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> I believe all trust based weeks would be through DRI's corporate account paid for as part of the trust's membership fee's and therefore would exchange trust based points through DRI's corporate account with Interval.
> 
> Since I'm not a trust based owner, I'm not sure if the trust management fee includes the corporate Interval membership like THE Club's membership fee does. But, there has to be a way to exchange trust based ownership points with an outside exchange company.



Absolutely not! When you buy into the Trust you give up any rights of choice outside of what DRI grants. They do not allow Trust inventory to be assigned to non-II trades.  Yet another of many reasons I would never give up my deeded ownership for Trust membership (note it is NOT ownership). Too many things left out of my direct control and far too much overhead & fees for my wallet.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 16, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> Absolutely not! When you buy into the Trust you give up any rights of choice outside of what DRI grants. They do not allow Trust inventory to be assigned to non-II trades.  Yet another of many reasons I would never give up my deeded ownership for Trust membership (note it is NOT ownership). Too many things left out of my direct control and far too much overhead & fees for my wallet.



But trust based owners can exchange through Interval as I understand it. There are rules that prevent even deeded weeks assigned to THE Club from being exchanged outside of DRI's corporate account that I dug out of the rules a couple of months back. But, you can still exchange your points via Interval International for trades outside of the trust or THE Club.

It's been a year since our last owners update but, one of the advantages the promote is the ability to reserve at the 13 month mark for home resort advantage within the trust OR, you can exchange your trust points through Interval, which is what we're talking about here. 

What I'm unclear about is, would trust based points purchased resale have to become part of THE Club in order to be exchanged through Interval? It's my belief that they can but, since I'm not a trust based owner, it's hard to say.

There is one other thing I'm not clear about with DRI and THE Club and that's the necessity of any unit assigned to THE Club to be required to be exchange via DRI's coporate account using THE Club points. One of my weeks is a fixed week/fixed unit week. Each year I have to release that week to THE Club to recieve the points assigned to it. I have read the rule which stipulates any week assigned to THE Club has to be exchange either through DRI or Interval and no other outside company. Now, since I have to release that fixed week to THE Club to get the points placed in my account, is that week still restricted from going to an outside exchange company like SFX? My assumption is yes. Since I have no interest in exchanging that unit outside of DRI or Interval I've never persued a firm answer to that question nor does it really matter to me. But it does raise the question if any resort week that is part of THE Club must it always be exchanged through DRI or THE Club. At first blush I'd say the answer is yes.

But that's not what we're discussing here. The immediate questiong is, can trust points that are not included in THE Club membership be exchanged through Interval. My responce is yes but, the person asking the question seems to be running into problems making such an exchange.


----------

